# Why upgrade Burton P1 carbon?



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Throw a set of Hammock ankle straps and a toe cap that you like on those and you're golden. The new stuff will bolt right on.


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

Alonzo said:


> Throw a set of Hammock ankle straps and a toe cap that you like on those and you're golden. The new stuff will bolt right on.


Thanks for your input!

I've seen Burton Double Take Toe Strap & Burton Double Take Ankle Strap on a webshop.

Is there any other brand compatible?

What should I expect from those straps?

thanks again


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of the super cap strap toe caps with the double-take toes. The strap feels kinda garbage and fits some boots strangely, and the double-take buckles are nothing special. The Now drive has my favorite toe cap, but the classic Burton toe cap is more than adequate and feels better than the super cap. If you are happy with it, leave it. I would upgrade the buckles on either to beefy metal buckles (only costs a couple bucks). Union and Rome both make nice, reliable ones. I hate the Burton toe buckles from that era, but I am a heavy guy (~225-230 lbs) and ride in such a way that I stress my toe buckles a lot and would constantly cause them to loosen. Strong metal buckles on a large, robust toe cap for a good lock-down that won't shift around is my preference. 

The Hammock straps are fantastic. They have great response, and you'll be blown away at how much more comfortable they are than anything else you've tried to date. 0% chance that you regret it.

That said, you can mount anything on anything. Sometimes you have to drill or cut bits to make things fit, but it is all very easy to do, and typically you can just swap some sliders and ladders around and make it all work without doing so.


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

I will change the hamlocks and see from there and maybe reuse my metal buckles of the P1 that are just perfect.

Thanks again!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Throw a set of Hammock ankle straps and a toe cap that you like on those and you're golden. The new stuff will bolt right on.



This is what I'm about to do with an old pair of Burton Triads that I have laying around. Great bindings, but the straps are about shot. I'll throw them on a 157 Capita DBX I have laying around that I ride 4-5 times a year.


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

It apears the hammock strap is not compatible as my research and burton customer service says. sad sad sad.

Do you guys know a solution?

If we only talk about stiffness and responsiveness.

If I were to buy a genesis X or union ultra FC or T-rice. Do you think I would feel a real difference?


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

oh burton sent me the ankle straps from the last year infidel...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The double-take seem nicer for toe straps, they don't slip as easily and are softer plastic. I've had a problem with snow and ice getting packed in the ratchets on the double-take ankle, and the fixings are wider so I get pressure points. Now I'm down to Custom Reflex baseplate, double-take toestrap, standard Custom anklestrap, and Cartel highbacks on my Burton bindings.

As for stiffness, I believe it should come from the board and the highback, so grab a stiffer/different highback if it's still compatible. The new stiff bindings are alot lighter tho, so there's the difference.


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah weight surely is something!

I was on the search for the weight of these genesis X or union ultra FC or T-rice, but couldn't get any numbers.

I'd like to know the weight difference.

I compared the weight of the straps from the original P1 and the infidel. P1 is 185 grams. Infindel is wider and is 125grams.


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you think if I were to buy some genesis X I would feel a big difference?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't have the bindings you do, but the suspension highback thingy on Genesis seems to work. Tried the non-X with an old Burton Custom and 3d-reflex. Comfort while being responsive and stiff, and really stable for jumps, was awesome for freestyle. I like them softer for freeride for some reason, that probably affects what boards I like too. I'm guessing theres less calfbite, if you have any. Should be easy for you to find a pair to try. They feel alot lighter with the new materials, but I've never noticed or considered a difference in binding weight while riding. Overall I think you would notice it when going to a Genesis, not sure about other stiff bindings though, they might be closer to the old one. Was it TW that posted weights on the Good Wood reviews?


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

I know cartel mediums are 1.72 kg / those P1 carbon are 2.4 kg


----------



## TorontoJosh (Oct 28, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> This is what I'm about to do with an old pair of Burton Triads that I have laying around. Great bindings, but the straps are about shot. I'll throw them on a 157 Capita DBX I have laying around that I ride 4-5 times a year.


I have a pair of Triads. Love Them! Why did they stop making these? They feel amazing on my 2015 Burton process


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TorontoJosh said:


> I have a pair of Triads. Love Them! Why did they stop making these? They feel amazing on my 2015 Burton process


A lot of people had issues breaking the highbacks but mine have held up just fine.

I agree, they're great. Clear upgrade over the Cartels of similar years. I honestly think I prefer them over my much newer Malavitas.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

lephil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm using for several years now these P1 carbon. They are still in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


Would you like to replenish your Johan fleet?

I have 2 of them.
One is the fire & smoke one.
The other is the one with the swallow tail graphic on the bottom.

The latter one being virtually brand new.


TT


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm good for the latter one, let's discuss.



timmytard said:


> Would you like to replenish your Johan fleet?
> 
> I have 2 of them.
> One is the fire & smoke one.
> ...


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

and FYI your pm box is full


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

I've given you my email by pm, thanks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

lephil said:


> and FYI your pm box is full


Ah ok, I'll get right on that.


TT


----------

